# Thinking of buying a drone



## Janderso (Feb 19, 2022)

The DJI Mini 2 looks like a good drone with decent camera/video capability, good wind stability and the price is less than $500.
Anybody have one of these?

One of the reasons we are considering a drone, to look beyond the hill or trees to see what a potential trailer site may hold.
There is always trepidation when turning on to a narrow lane with our 23’ trailer. Will I be able to turn around?









						DJI Mini 2 - Make Your Moments Fly - DJI
					

Small but mighty, DJI Mini 2 features 4K videos, 4x Zoom, and stunning panoramas, allowing you to explore a whole new perspective.




					www.dji.com


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 19, 2022)

I have no opinion on that. But let me tell you about the FAA, The AMA, and the laws.

The AMA is a governing body of model aviation. They set rules and manage safety of model aviation. You do not have to join, but the FAA looks to them currently as THE model aviation body. While I say looks, I use the term loosely because they really do and don't.

The FAA requires that you register all models (A drone is a model), you go to their website and register it. You need to put your registration number on  your model.. There is a required min. size.

If you don't register your model with the FAA, you can be fined... The fine is very, very STEEP.

*Go for it, just register with the FAA, so you don't owe your future to their stupid fines.* The FAA is now a disgusting group of bureaucratic nothingness, ask many pilots dealing with their idiocrasy . There taking over drones/models does nothing for the safety of full size aviation. They just want to manage and collect money from you and I, and mainly AMAZON and others.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeff , my son got in from Toronto late last night and he does have a drone . I don't know a darn thing about it but watched him fly it his last time down . He just stepped out to get a haircut a minute ago . I'll get him on when he returns .


----------



## Jackster (Feb 19, 2022)

I have the DJI mini 2 and I love it. It is very compact and it flys like a eagle as far as the gas goes you don’t have too register the mini2 cause it is under the weight that it has too be in order too register it. That is why DJI designed it so small. As far as the ama goes **** on them all they are is a insurance co for model flyers. The AMA thinks they own the sky’s. I used too fly RC planes (still do not as much tho) I switched from AMA too can’t remember the other co but they had less rules and weren’t as pushing as AMA was. Any way back too the mini 2. It is worth every bit of what you pay for and more you won’t be disappointed in it. The quality of pict taking and flight time and such is awesome. The furthest I have flown mine was a little over 2 miles away. It was fantastic.  So bro go for it if you already haven’t. But do register it with DJI when you buy it.  Good luck


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 19, 2022)

When a drone is used for commercial purposes (versus hobby), the operator is required to have an FAA Part 107 certificate.  This is like a pilot's license for drones.  This involves studying and sitting for a written test.

I do not agree with the negative view of the FAA.  They are making a reasonable attempt to do needed regulation of a new technology.  They are doing their best to accommodate the hobbyists.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 19, 2022)

you are correct, I just looked up the weight of the Mini2 and it's just under
it ways .5489 lbs and the rules state .55 lbs.


All drones must be registered, except those that weigh 0.55 pounds or less (less than 250 grams) and are flown exclusively under the Exception for Recreational Flyers.


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 19, 2022)

To fly a drone legally as a hobby one should:
1) Register with the FAA and place the registration number on their drones (the pilot is registered, not the drones). 
2) Take the FAA Recreational UAS Safety Test (TRUST) test.  This is a very simple online test that makes you learn some of the airspace rules.
3) Fly only at a flying site that is an FAA Recognized Identification Area (FRIA).  Most RC flying fields will be FRIAs.  This rule is not yet in effect - it will be in effect in 2023.  

Flying a drone out of visual range (relying on on-board cameras) for hobby purposes is distinctly illegal.  Flying a drone above 400' above the ground for hobby purposes is also illegal.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 19, 2022)

JPMacG said:


> When a drone is used for commercial purposes (versus hobby), the operator is required to have an FAA Part 107 certificate.  This is like a pilot's license for drones.  This involves studying and sitting for a written test.
> 
> I do not agree with the negative view of the FAA.  They are making a reasonable attempt to do needed regulation of a new technology.  They are doing their best to accommodate the hobbyists.


really, congress mandated that they not interfere with hobbyists. They did anyway. You need to be over 16 years old to fly a model airplane ... That's a killer for the future of model aviation. Model aviation is where many pilots / astronauts had their first experience from. The number of pilots has been on the wane. They are working hard to find new pilots for the airlines and logistics transports.

What safety comes from registering your model??? NONE. There's nothing you can legislate. The only way to prevent a disaster is education, and there will always be idiots around that think it doesn't apply to them. Look at the world right now, most people think the laws do not apply to them.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 19, 2022)

I have one. The prior version, the DJI Magic Mini. 249 grams so no need for a license.

Just be aware that some places do not allow you to fly one.

Cool little thing.  I thought I would use it a lot…poor thing just sits, stored in its case.

Make sure you buy the Fly More Combo… do not go for the base package


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 19, 2022)

Don't fly it over my place, or the old Remington will get a workout. Actually I think the tech is pretty cool, and I can see where they could be useful. Seems all the realtors are using them now. Mike


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 19, 2022)

You do not own the airspace above your place.  Shooting at a drone will get you in trouble with the law.


----------



## jeffkash (Feb 19, 2022)

Just be aware that the DJI knows where you can fly and where you can't. It is called geofencing. If you are in FAA controlled air space, it won't allow you to take off! Also local governments have added restrictions (I can't fly at county parks in my area).


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 19, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> really, congress mandated that they not interfere with hobbyists. They did anyway. You need to be over 16 years old to fly a model airplane ... That's a killer for the future of model aviation. Model aviation is where many pilots / astronauts had their first experience from. The number of pilots has been on the wane. They are working hard to find new pilots for the airlines and logistics transports.



I am unaware of a requirement to be 16.  You do need to be of a certain age to get a Part 107 certificate for commercial operation of a drone.  But I do not believe there is an age requirement for recreational flying.

Our RC club has a problem with youth - not from the FAA but from state laws regarding the protection of minors.  In order to accept minors into the club our adult members would need to be cleared by the police and FBI for child abuse and fingerprinted. 

But it doesn't really matter.  There are very few kids interested in model aviation.   And when they do get interested in drones (or airplanes) they become bored after a few weeks and move on to something else.   Model aviation was a big attraction for kids in the 1950s and 1960s, but not today.  They could care less. 

The interest that leads to STEM careers today is computer gaming.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2022)

And to think , we developed these things years ago back in the 80s and 90s for the Gubmint . Look at them now , pack them in a suitcase , no runway needed . Have to wonder what the military has out there that we don't hear about .


----------



## Alcap (Feb 19, 2022)

You’ll have fun and get great pictures!    I‘ll ask my son what brand he has , I know nothing but still got some nice pictures, here we are ice skating a few weeks ago . I’m the short old guy lol


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 19, 2022)

OK, found it.  Starting in September 2023 you have to be 13 years old to register to fly a recreational drone.  If younger you have to have a parent register for you.


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 19, 2022)

Yeah....sold some land recently and the realtor used a drone for overhead pics. Quite impressive....
My grandson flies a small one at that land/area but a cheapie...pics not so great.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 19, 2022)

DJI, for the price, has the best drones at the moment.  Can't go wrong with one from them.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 19, 2022)

*


			https://www.faa.gov/uas/getting_started/register_drone/
		

*

*All drones must be registered, except those that weigh 0.55 pounds or less* (less than 250 grams) and are flown exclusively under the Exception for Recreational Flyers.
Registration Requirements​
*13 years of age or older (if the owner is less than 13 years of age, a person 13 years of age or older must register the drone)*
A U.S. citizen or legal permanent resident.
For foreign operators, FAA will consider the certificate issued to be a recognition of ownership rather than a certificate of U.S. aircraft registration.

*


			https://www.faa.gov/uas/commercial_operators/become_a_drone_pilot/#keepCurrent
		

*
Become a Drone Pilot

In order to fly your drone under the FAA's Small UAS Rule (Part 107), you must obtain a Remote Pilot Certificate from the FAA. This certificate demonstrates that you understand the regulations, operating requirements, and procedures for safely flying drones.

Are you a first time pilot or an existing Part 61 Certificate holder?

Do you need to keep your Remote Pilot Certificate current?

First-Time Pilots​Eligibility​*To become a pilot you must:*


*Be at least 16 years old*
Be able to read, speak, write, and understand English
Be in a physical and mental condition to safely fly a drone
Pass the initial aeronautical knowledge exam: "Unmanned Aircraft General – Small (UAG)"


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2022)

DJI mavic 2 is what the son has . I've seen it 400 ft. high and I've seen it in my Maple tree also . He's not home yet but maybe I can post some pics he's taken with it when he comes in .


----------



## wachuko (Feb 19, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> DJI mavic 2 is what the son has . I've seen it 400 ft. high and I've seen it in my Maple tree also . He's not home yet but maybe I can post some pics he's taken with it when he comes in .


Oh... that is the one with the Hasselblad camera!!  New version of that one is out, v3.  Top dollar for that one


----------



## Reddinr (Feb 19, 2022)

A few years ago my wife bought me a small drone for Christmas.  It was more of a toy, smaller/cheaper than a DJI.  It had a decent camera and I had a couple of days of fun with it.  Being small it was tough to fly on windy days but fun nonetheless.  The fun came to a sudden, tragic end.  One morning I took the drone out to get a video of flying over my house.  We have lots of tall trees so I was threading through them best I could.  A half-minute into the flight some sort of raptor went at my drone and knocked it out of the sky.  I think it is still up in a tall cedar but I can't be sure.  I think my mistake was flying in some bird's air space without permission.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 19, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Oh... that is the one with the Hasselblad camera!!  New version of that one is out, v3.  Top dollar for that one


Hasselblad, wow!!!!!   I recently sold my 500cm... Lens quality does matter.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 19, 2022)

Reddinr said:


> A few years ago my wife bought me a small drone for Christmas.  It was more of a toy, smaller/cheaper than a DJI.  It had a decent camera and I had a couple of days of fun with it.  Being small it was tough to fly on windy days but fun nonetheless.  The fun came to a sudden, tragic end.  One morning I took the drone out to get a video of flying over my house.  We have lots of tall trees so I was threading through them best I could.  A half-minute into the flight some sort of raptor went at my drone and knocked it out of the sky.  I think it is still up in a tall cedar but I can't be sure.  I think my mistake was flying in some bird's air space without permission.


I've had a few large raptors attack my sailplanes when I used to fly. We are talking 3+ meter wings on my gliders, not small. One plane had talon marks in it... Carbon fiber protects them to a large degree, but those talons are super sharp. Anyway they knocked me out of my thermal, and I had to dive to avoid more attacks.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 19, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I thought I would use it a lot…poor thing just sits, stored in its case.



A friend got one, we played intensively with it for a couple hours.   I don't think he's used it since...that was two years ago.
This is how it would go for me, knowing me as I do.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2022)

I guess I could arm one if needed . We have hawks here that I've seen taking blue jays out of the sky fequently .


----------



## addertooth (Feb 19, 2022)

Years ago, I went with a Hubsan drone.  It did not require a smart phone added to the controller.  It did not demand periodic software updates, just as you are getting ready to fly.  It does not geo-fence.  You could just put a battery in it, and fly.  

The hubsan reported in real time what it's lattitude/longitude speed over ground, altitude above the launch point, pitch, roll, battery-condition as well as HD video.  It could perform follow (the remote) or Circle the remote, as well as return to home (the current location of the remote.  It reliably could be flown a kilometer away and fly based upon video and telemetry data.  For nearby flying (50 yards) it had a wrist-watch remote.  This made it easy for you to do the "follow me" and shoot videos as you are doing an activity.  

The downside was the camera was fixed in position.  If I were doing land/property imaging, then a camera which could be aimed would be important.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 19, 2022)

JPMacG said:


> You do not own the airspace above your place.  Shooting at a drone will get you in trouble with the law.


I believe that has changed. I want to say I remember some court cases that have come out that you do have a right to privacy above your domicile. Something like up to 50 or 80 feet above.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 19, 2022)

JPMacG said:


> You do not own the airspace above your place.  Shooting at a drone will get you in trouble with the law.



Damn, I wonder if I can get my money back on the Bofors gun I just picked up on CL.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 19, 2022)

I own a mavic pro and would have to say it was the coolest toy I’ve bought as a adult. I grew up in the 80’s and had RC cars and boats. Never airplanes and helicopters were insane prices and hard to fly. You crash it and it’s cheaper to buy another than to fix. Saw it happen multiple times. 
 Now RC cars are stupid fast all wheel drive and the battery isn’t a tank and last along time. Just got my 9yr old one I love it more than him. Different story. I’ve had my mavic for four years and it’s super easy to fly. All the features like the follow mode will follow a target like a rider on a motorcross track. You set the parameters and it does the rest. Fourth of July send it up and get some of the best views you will ever see. Dji in my opinion is the best value for the hobbyist. Their are others out there but pull out you wallet. Happy flying!


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 19, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> I own a mavic pro and would have to say it was the coolest toy I’ve bought as a adult. I grew up in the 80’s and had RC cars and boats. Never airplanes and helicopters were insane prices and hard to fly. You crash it and it’s cheaper to buy another than to fix. Saw it happen multiple times.
> Now RC cars are stupid fast all wheel drive and the battery isn’t a tank and last along time. Just got my 9yr old one I love it more than him. Different story. I’ve had my mavic for four years and it’s super easy to fly. All the features like the follow mode will follow a target like a rider on a motorcross track. You set the parameters and it does the rest. Fourth of July send it up and get some of the best views you will ever see. Dji in my opinion is the best value for the hobbyist. Their are others out there but pull out you wallet. Happy flying!


I have a friend he called yesterday to tell me he just won two big races last Tuesday. He travels a good distance to them. He  got into it because he wanted something to do with his son. His son wanted to do it so bad.. well the son bailed on it, but he is hooked on the car racing. Dirt and now he added trucks. They are semi's and appear to be a one type racer where everyone drives the same truck with no mods. He says they don't turn for Sh**, but he still won.  He's truly addicted now, and enjoys the competition.


----------



## rwm (Feb 19, 2022)

Do not hover too low over a Schnauzer...


----------



## Janderso (Feb 19, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> DJI mavic 2 is what the son has . I've seen it 400 ft. high and I've seen it in my Maple tree also . He's not home yet but maybe I can post some pics he's taken with it when he comes in .


Those are about twice the price And very nice drones!
It sounds like the mini 2 is one hell of a drone!
 For a newbie.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 19, 2022)

I got the Mini 2 just before the winter made it less inviting to go out flying. Those things are _so_ easy to fly! I'm looking forward to resuming my adventures with it. I started learning to edit video and record the audio on my iPhone, to cut into the finished production. I picked up a couple of tiny strobes so that I have a better chance to keep it in site against a treed background during the day. Just remember that if anything you add to it takes it to 250 grams or more, you have to register it. Bare weight on mine is 240.5 grams, so I have 8.5 grams to play with.

As for it being a good drone for a newbie, a lot of professional pilots say they got one because it is so compact and they can always have a capable drone with them.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 20, 2022)

Hawkeye said:


> I got the Mini 2 just before the winter made it less inviting to go out flying. Those things are _so_ easy to fly! I'm looking forward to resuming my adventures with it. I started learning to edit video and record the audio on my iPhone, to cut into the finished production. I picked up a couple of tiny strobes so that I have a better chance to keep it in site against a treed background during the day. Just remember that if anything you add to it takes it to 250 grams or more, you have to register it. Bare weight on mine is 240.5 grams, so I have 8.5 grams to play with.
> 
> As for it being a good drone for a newbie, a lot of professional pilots say they got one because it is so compact and they can always have a capable drone with them.


I’m glad to hear it’s easy to fly.
Watching videos on this drone has convinced me it’s pretty stable even with a breeze.
When the boys were home, many years ago now, they tried to get me to play with them on the Sony play station.
I could never figure out the controller. I didn’t put much effort into it.

You guys have convinced me. I’m buying a drone


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2022)

Janderso said:


> You guys have convinced me. I’m buying a drone


I'll corner my son today and get some of his pics posted Jeff . I know he has the follow mode on his , and I thought it would be cool to follow us on the 4 wheelers up in the Adirondacks . He sells pictures on the internet as a part time photographer and this was one of the things he bought to help . He does NOT have an FAA lisence (sp) , I asked him last night. I think you'll enjoy this new toy also being you camp quite often . The camera has a 48MP lense btw .


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 20, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> There taking over drones/models does nothing for the safety of full size aviation.


You would not feel that way if you were sitting in the pointy end of jet during an approach and wondering how many idiots have just taken their new toy out to try and get some cool pictures of jets landing (happened in LAX).   But I do agree with you that you cannot legislate idiots out of the equation but manufacturers then need to be held accountable and have geofencing on board their drones that cannot be disabled.
There was a drone that hit a BlackHawk heli up in the Northeast a couple of years ago.  Did a lot of damage to the rotors and one of the turbines.  They ended up catching the guy by tracing the serial number of one of the motors on the drone back to DJI and then figuring out where/when it was bought.  The guy had a very indifferent attitude but the US military did not take kindly to him causing significant damage to their aircraft.  I am thinking he had an attitude "correction."

It is illegal to utilize a drone for commercial purposes unless you have a license to do so.  This includes using one for a photography business or a Realtor, although I am thinking that most Realtors have no clue.

It is true that you do not own the airspace above you, so one may strongly want to reconsider shooting a drone down.  Can you imagine if this became acceptable?  What next, shoot at real aircraft because they were making too much noise?

Register it.  Take the test.  Follow the rules.  It is not that hard.

Get a drone Jeff and enjoy it.


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 20, 2022)

Here is a link that explains what is involved in legally flying a drone for recreational purposes and guides you through taking the TRUST exam.  The exam is free and easy - it is not really a exam - more like a tutorial.   Some of the pages load slowly, so you will need to be patient.









						TRUST Is Free to Take for Everyone - AMA IN ACTION Advocating for Members
					

On June 22, 2021, the AMA was approved to administer The Recreational UAS Safety Test (TRUST) and began offering TRUST to the entire community of model avia ...




					amablog.modelaircraft.org


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 20, 2022)

Buy from Craigslist?  From someone who got one and got tired of it?  Get a demo before buying


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 20, 2022)

Not to dwell on this, but to try to clear up any confusion:

To fly a drone commercially (for profit) you must be at least 16 and have an FAA license.  

To fly a drone for recreation, as far as I can tell, there is no age limit.  You do need to be at least 13 or have a parent register for you in order to get a registration number.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 20, 2022)

Cadillac STS said:


> Buy from Craigslist?  From someone who got one and got tired of it?  Get a demo before buying


Wow, I checked our local Craigslist. Lots of used drones for sale.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 20, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Wow, I checked our local Craigslist. Lots of used drones for sale.


When you look for used:
Make sure it hasn't been seriously crashed.
Make sure you fly it for a full battery. Important... you want to know the battery life, and if when it heats whether it's glitchy.  If you can see if you can disable the gyro for a period.. Gyro's are a great help to a copter, but they can hide issues. They are important in windy conditions to stabilize the copter, but you want to see that it's smooth w/out it while flying forward , left,right, back... for a newbee you would not be able to hover without the gyro.

Hopefully many others will have good advice for looking at a used gyro.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2022)

Matt agreed to fly his today and take some pics and videos . I'll figure out how to post them .   Dis-regard all the yard ornaments if they happen to show up on the pics .


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 20, 2022)

7milesup said:


> You would not feel that way if you were sitting in the pointy end of jet during an approach and wondering how many idiots have just taken their new toy out to try and get some cool pictures of jets landing (happened in LAX).   But I do agree with you that you cannot legislate idiots out of the equation but manufacturers then need to be held accountable and have geofencing on board their drones that cannot be disabled.
> There was a drone that hit a BlackHawk heli up in the Northeast a couple of years ago.  Did a lot of damage to the rotors and one of the turbines.  They ended up catching the guy by tracing the serial number of one of the motors on the drone back to DJI and then figuring out where/when it was bought.  The guy had a very indifferent attitude but the US military did not take kindly to him causing significant damage to their aircraft.  I am thinking he had an attitude "correction."
> 
> It is illegal to utilize a drone for commercial purposes unless you have a license to do so.  This includes using one for a photography business or a Realtor, although I am thinking that most Realtors have no clue.
> ...



Every summer air ops get shut down on fires because some nimrod has to go sight see with their drone. 

The French are taking drone threats much more seriously than here. The French Army has trained eagles to take out drones. 






We are being out 'Merica'd by the French.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Feb 20, 2022)

A guy in my local business group sells drones of all sizes and brought some to one of our meetings, some of them were HUGE!  It’s amazing what the bigger models can do.  He sold one to the police in a local town that can fly through buildings without crashing so they can do a remote search, and they can also do a preprogrammed search pattern to look for someone lost.  I’m a photographer and get inquiries now and then about drone photography services, but so far I am not willing to go through the licensing procedure, or expense of a drone capable of commercial use.

We bought my 17 year old son a small drone for Christmas, he hasn’t opened it yet, he claims he’s waiting for better weather, but I have a feeling it will become mine at some point lol.  He seems more interested in playing computer games then playing with a drone.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 20, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> When you look for used:
> Make sure it hasn't been seriously crashed.
> Make sure you fly it for a full battery. Important... you want to know the battery life, and if when it heats whether it's glitchy.  If you can see if you can disable the gyro for a period.. Gyro's are a great help to a copter, but they can hide issues. They are important in windy conditions to stabilize the copter, but you want to see that it's smooth w/out it while flying forward , left,right, back... for a newbee you would not be able to hover without the gyro.
> 
> Hopefully many others will have good advice for looking at a used gyro.


At this level I will buy new. If we were talking big money, I would consider used.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2022)

I would recommend getting the 'Fly More' package. You get two extra batteries, a charging hub, spare props, a holder that that cradles the props when you pack it away, and a good padded case to hold all of your stuff.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 20, 2022)

Here are a couple of my "drones".  Tee hee....


----------



## wachuko (Feb 20, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Here are a couple of my "drones".  Tee hee....


So difficult to fly... for me at least... I tried a couple of times.  Have them on the wall of shame... 

The DJI Mini with all its technology, is so easy to use.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 21, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Here are a couple of my "drones".  Tee hee....



I used to fly those.  .60 sized helicopters.  That was when gyros were mechanical spinning devices and although they helped it still took skill to fly.  Now with the electronic gyros and software a small child can fly a drone.

It was always stressful to fly because any crash caused damage at least $200 worth.  I flew Miniature Aircraft brand.

How I got out is I saw a guy in the Detroit area that had a used Bridgeport that had a 120 volt motor.  I traded him two helicopters and all my stuff including my JR PCM 10 Heli radio for the Bridgeport.  I also offered him $100 to deliver it to my pole barn in Grand Rapids 3 hours away and he did.  Backed his pickup into the barn and I lifted it out of the bed with a chain fall winch.

Now I am here instead of helicopter forums...

EDIT: One last helicopter thing I did and still have.  I loved the JR PCM 10.  It is a very heavy serious radio control and I was used to holding it to fly.  When those little two counter rotating prop indoor helicopters came out I bought a used JR PCM 10 on eBay and they have a plug in transmitter conversion devise that works with those little indoor things, push a button and it is paired.  So I can fly around indoor (or outdoor) with my beloved heavy as heck transmitter, does not feel like a light piece of plastic even the new ones do.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 21, 2022)

Hopefully you'll see some pics of up in Alaska 2 weeks ago from my son's drone . I may have issues loading them , so bear with me .  



wachuko said:


> The DJI Mini with all its technology, is so easy to use.


The files are still loading from his mavic . 48 MP pics . I'll get them on when they're done whatever they're doing .  He has a website which alot of his pics are on , which WON'T let me on .


----------



## wachuko (Feb 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Hopefully you'll see some pics of up in Alaska 2 weeks ago from my son's drone . I may have issues loading them , so bear with me .
> 
> 
> The files are still loading from his mavic . 48 MP pics . I'll get them on when they're done whatever they're doing .  He has a website which alot of his pics are on , which WON'T let me on .
> ...


Beautiful photos!!!


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 21, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Here are a couple of my "drones".  Tee hee....



A-star, Bell 222 and 407?


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 21, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> A-star, Bell 222 and 407?


Close     It is the A-Star in the US but worldwide is known as the Airbus AS350 Écureuil (which means squirrel) or Airbus H125.  The red one is a Bell 429, which is larger than the 407 and utilizes two turbines (in the real one) vs the single turbine in the 407.  I believe that the cabin of the 429 is quite a bit larger too.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 21, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Close     It is the A-Star in the US but worldwide is known as the Airbus AS350 Écureuil (which means squirrel) or Airbus H125.  The red one is a Bell 429, which is larger than the 407 and utilizes two turbines (in the real one) vs the single turbine in the 407.  I believe that the cabin of the 429 is quite a bit larger too.



I've worked with several AS350B3s, they are popular for medivac, fire and search and rescue at higher altitudes and I've spent a lot of time working in the mountains. The 407 was the hot small helicopter for fire in the late 1990s, much better performance than the 206 Long Rangers which were common at the time. I did not know they had made an even better version.

Of course the 222 was Airwolf.  


The CHP used to come out to play quite often when I was in Yosemite.






Oh yeah, CHP would be the California Highway Patrol, I forget not everybody lives here.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 22, 2022)

Hawkeye said:


> I would recommend getting the 'Fly More' package. You get two extra batteries, a charging hub, spare props, a holder that that cradles the props when you pack it away, and a good padded case to hold all of your stuff.


I second that...  Best value with everything that it includes.


----------



## Alcap (Feb 24, 2022)

Just to follow up , my son has the DJI Mini and said he would recommend it . He said there are better but a good one for the price.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 25, 2022)

Is there different regulations for rc planes? I have the flite test P-47 That weights about 2.5 lbs and has a 47.5" wingspan.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 28, 2022)

I bought a DJI Mini 2 with the fly more package.
Today ws my first day out flying.
It’s much easier thsn I expected.
There was a little breeze but the drone was rock stable.
After watching several videos I tried my hand at some acrobatic video attempts.
I did ok. 
Practice and more practice will tame this beast.
The 4K camera is incredible.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 28, 2022)

Braeden P said:


> Is there different regulations for rc planes? I have the flite test P-47 That weights about 2.5 lbs and has a 47.5" wingspan.


you need to register your plane with the FAA.  BTW if you are not flying at an AMA club site, you will need to purchase  some new hardware when it becomes available. It will ID your plane to radar.


----------



## Roberto Shriver (Mar 21, 2022)

It looks lik the DJI mini 2 would be the money no object one to go for. But for less than $50 Sanrock U61W would be where I’m at. This one is comeswith a HD camera that offers real-time WIFI FPV transmission for video in addition to a 100m control distance


----------



## wachuko (Mar 21, 2022)

Roberto Shriver said:


> It looks lik the DJI mini 2 would be the money no object one to go for. But for less than $50 Sanrock U61W would be where I’m at. These one is comeswith a HD camera that offers real-time WIFI FPV transmission for video in addition to a 100m control distance


If you do not care much about video quality and only buying it for the fun of flying one, maybe...

Image quality is not that great, flying is sluggish and slow, battery life sucks... Again, as a toy to play with...maybe...

I would stick with the DJI....  Money no object I would go with the DJI Mavic 3 Fly More Combo or the Cine Premium Combo... but for me, money was an object, and I did not wanted a toy that would not get decent video... so the DJI Mini was it...


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 21, 2022)

Roberto Shriver said:


> It looks lik the DJI mini 2 would be the money no object one to go for. But for less than $50 Sanrock U61W would be where I’m at. These one is comeswith a HD camera that offers real-time WIFI FPV transmission for video in addition to a 100m control distance


Welcome to HM Roberto. You are fairly local to me... about 45 minutes.. that's local as far as I am concerned...  
Are you a newcomer to machining, or someone who has been doing it?


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 21, 2022)

wachuko said:


> If you do not care much about video quality and only buying it for the fun of flying one, maybe...
> 
> Image quality is not that great, flying is sluggish and slow, battery life sucks... Again, as a toy to play with...maybe...
> 
> I would stick with the DJI....  Money no object I would go with the DJI Mavic 3 Cine Premium Combo... but for me, money was an object, and I did not wanted a toy that would not get decent video... so the DJI Mini was it...


The problem with the DJI is price. while many of the features are very nice to have, not all are necessary to everyone. The DJI is certainly loaded.
I would like the hover, and follow me feature. Do I need them.. NO.
While I would like the DJI, it's out of my price range for how often I would use it.
If it sits on the shelf or in a box it's not worth it.  Not unless you have a lot of money to burn.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Welcome to HM Roberto. You are fairly local to me... about 45 minutes.. that's local as far as I am concerned...


Local or not ...............................................you both busted my east bracket in the pull , but I'm still currently in second place and in the money !   Welcome again Roberto , we like pics !


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Local or not ...............................................you both busted my east bracket in the pull , but I'm still currently in second place and in the money !   Welcome again Roberto , we like pics !


yea, St. Pete's knocked most everyone out.  Very few left standing I'm sure.


----------



## Roberto Shriver (Mar 21, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Welcome to HM Roberto. You are fairly local to me... about 45 minutes.. that's local as far as I am concerned...
> Are you a newcomer to machining, or someone who has been doing it?



No, i'm new to machining!!


----------



## wachuko (Mar 21, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> The problem with the DJI is price. while many of the features are very nice to have, not all are necessary to everyone. The DJI is certainly loaded.
> I would like the hover, and follow me feature. Do I need them.. NO.
> While I would like the DJI, it's out of my price range for how often I would use it.
> If it sits on the shelf or in a box it's not worth it.  Not unless you have a lot of money to burn.


I wanted the active track (the follow feature)... but the Mini does not have that (nor the newer version Mini 2) and going higher (price wise) was not an option for me... 

At the time, I just could not find anything good that had the following feature at the price point I was looking for... still regret it, but I just could not justify the expense.  And as I mentioned before, mine sits on the shelf... I have just played with it once or twice since getting it...  I need to get out more.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 21, 2022)

Roberto Shriver said:


> No, i'm new to machining!!


Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 21, 2022)

Roberto Shriver said:


> No, i'm new to machining!!


this is a great place to congregate and learn when you have questions.
But just a warning, we all have different opinions..


----------

